# what should i paint on my horse?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

What are you going to paint it on her with? lol 

Id do a swirly pattern haha! With a star AND a heart!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Well....at the summer camp I work at, last summer we painted the horses every Friday and each Friday was a different theme. 

Here are a few:

"Twin" Day:










4th of July:










"Safari" Day:



















"80's" day:
We ratted out the horse's forelocks and manes as well to give them that big-hair look.










"Cowboys and Indians" Day:
[the horses were the "Indians" and the wranglers were "cowboys/cowgirls"]










"Unicorn/Magic" Day:












Hopefully that gives you some ideas!


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

Wallaby what kind of paint do you use? and thats so cool!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks! 

We use tempra paint. Most poster paints are tempra but you'll want to check before you grab any poster paint. It curries out really easily on the body but legs need to be washed off.


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think painting Four leaf clovers on the hindquarters is cool!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Do a very vivid and almost 3D flowers, so the look realistic with shadows and highlights and stuff. Have them start out as vines swirling up around the legs then blooming on her shoulders and hips


----------



## hc23881 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help you guys! I will be sure to post a picture when the time comes!


----------

